# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  مواقفٌ تُصادفُنا (إنسان مثقّف أم متعلم)

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم









مواقفٌ تُصادفُنا
الحلقة الرابعة 


(إنسان مثقّف أم متعلّم) ؟؟





يتقدم شاب الى فتاة لخطبها من اهلها فيُقابلُ بالرفض لأنه غير متعلم 
تعتبر هذه الحالة عادية .. وربما يكون من حقّ الأهل ان يرفضوا هذا الزواج لما تقتضيه مصلحة ابنتهم.. 
ولكن .. إن كان الشاب .. متّزنــــــا .. له خبرة في الحياة ربما توازي او تفوق خبرة الكثير من المتعلمين الذين أكملوا سنوات طويلة من الدراسة .. وإن كان ايضا ذو اخلاق .. وعلى علمٍ في كل شيء تقريبا ، او بإختصار .. (مثقّف) .. ، ولكنه لا يحمل شهادة رسمية .. فهل يُقابلُ بالرفض ايضا ؟؟؟ 

لماذا حين نذكر الشاب الغير متعلم يتبادر في أذهاننا انه فاشل ولا يستطيع إعالة نفسه؟
ألم يكن رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم أميّـــــــا؟ نعم كان كذلك ولكنه لم يكن جاهلا ، ألم يكن اختيار الله لرسول الرحمة خير دليل على أن الخُلق الحسن والطريق السويّ على الدين هما أساس مقياس البشر ، وأن مظاهرنا الكاذبة والخدّاعة في حمل الشهادات و التفاخر بها ما هي إلا سخافات نوهم انفسنا بأهميتها البالغة؟ 
 


حالات شبابنا في أيامنا أربع : 
- متعلم ومثقّف
- متعلم وغير مثقف
- مثقّـف وغير متعلم
- غير متعلم وغير مثقّف 
ومع استبعاد الأول والأخير ، الأول لجمال وصفه والأخير لقباحته ، يبقى لدينا الشاب المتعلم غير المثقف والمثقف غير المتعلم. 

فماذا ترون في هؤلاء: 

- ايهما ذو خبرة في حياته اكثر وايهما يجلب النفع لنفسه اكثر؟ 
- إلى الشباب : لو تقدّم الى اختك او ابنتك شاب من احد هذين الصنفين فأيهما تختار؟ 
- وإلى الفتيات : لو تقدّم إليكِ شاب للزواج من احد هذين الصنفين فأيهما تختارين؟ 


 



هل تعرّض احدكم لموقف مشابه؟ شاركونا تجاربكم  :Smile:  








تابع ايضا في سلسلة (مواقفٌ تُصادفُنا) :


الحلقة الأولى : شحدة ودجل 
الحلقة الثانية : حمّامات المدارس والجامعات 
الحلقة الثالثة : استغلال المناصب للأغراض الشخصية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يبقى لدينا الشاب المتعلم غير المثقف والمثقف غير المتعلم.


من وجهة نظري بجوز تستغرب من جوابي كلهم واحد أو  بكملو بعض لانو صفة متعلم وصفة مثقف بجوز ما شد انتباهي كثير عندي المهم يكون المتقدم لأختي عندو عندي وبخاف الله بعدين بنجي للشهادة او يكون معلم مهنة قد حالو .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور هدوء على الطرح المتميز 
كثير اللي عرفتهم معهم شهادة ومتفوقين وما بقدورا يفكرو اكثر من حل مسئلة رياضية الشهادة مو كل اشي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يبقى لدينا الشاب المتعلم غير المثقف والمثقف غير المتعلم.
> 
> 
> من وجهة نظري بجوز تستغرب من جوابي كلهم واحد أو بكملو بعض لانو صفة متعلم وصفة مثقف بجوز ما شد انتباهي كثير عندي المهم يكون المتقدم لأختي عندو عندي وبخاف الله بعدين بنجي للشهادة او يكون معلم مهنة قد حالو .


 
 
أشكرك على تواجدك ..

في رأيك ان مخافة الله وصفات الإنسان العامة هي اهم بكثير من ان يكون متعلما ، رأيك ونحترمه جميعا..

لم يشد انتباهك الفرق بين المتعلم والمثقّف لذا دعني اوضح قليلا ، المتعلم من يتلقّى معلوماته وخبراته من خلال المراكز التعليمية ، أما المثقّف هو من يستقي معلوماته وخبراته من مواقف حياته المختلفة ومن خلال الكتب او الإعلام او التعامل المباشر مع الأحداث او الإضطلاع عليها ..

أود ان اسألك وضمن مجالي التعليم والثقافة .. تحديدا هل تظن أن المثقّف ذو خبرة ودراية بالأمور أكثر من المتعلّم أم العكس؟ ولو خُيّرت بأحدهما ماذا تختار؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مشكور هدوء على الطرح المتميز 
> كثير اللي عرفتهم معهم شهادة ومتفوقين وما بقدورا يفكرو اكثر من حل مسئلة رياضية الشهادة مو كل اشي


 
 
ايضا انا اشكرك على مرورك من هنا  :Eh S(7): 

انتِ تعتقدين ان بعضا من المتعلّمين لا تتجاوز خبراتهم أغلفة كتبهم التي درسوها!

أشاطرك الرأي وللأسف هذا ما يحدث كثيرا ولكن لدي تساؤل:

أليس سبب هذه الظاهرة الي ضياع هدف التعليم الأساسي وهو اكتساب المعرفة وتحويله الى غاية لكسب الوظيفة او الشهرة؟ وربما ايضا للمركز الإجتماعي والمظاهر الكاذبة؟

في هذه الحالة أليست الثقافة أنفع بالإنسان من تعليمه التقليدي على مقاعد الدراسة؟

"ملحوظة: اصبحت أعتقد ان كل مثقّف متعلم وليس كل متعلم مثقّف" .. هل هذه المقولة صحيحه ؟!

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ايضا انا اشكرك على مرورك من هنا 
> 
> انتِ تعتقدين ان بعضا من المتعلّمين لا تتجاوز خبراتهم أغلفة كتبهم التي درسوها!
> 
> أشاطرك الرأي وللأسف هذا ما يحدث كثيرا ولكن لدي تساؤل:
> 
> أليس سبب هذه الظاهرة الي ضياع هدف التعليم الأساسي وهو اكتساب المعرفة وتحويله الى غاية لكسب الوظيفة او الشهرة؟ وربما ايضا للمركز الإجتماعي والمظاهر الكاذبة؟
> 
> في هذه الحالة أليست الثقافة أنفع بالإنسان من تعليمه التقليدي على مقاعد الدراسة؟
> ...


عزيزي محمود أصبح الجميع يسعى للمادة فليس للمتعلم مكانة الآن

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يبقى لدينا الشاب المتعلم غير المثقف والمثقف غيرالمتعلم.

من وجهة النظري المثقف غير المتعلم  لأنو  يحل المشاكل متل ما نحكي 

بالعقل اما تاني بالعكس تماما بس مين بزمان هاد تقبل بشاب غير 
متعلم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يبقى لدينا الشاب المتعلم غير المثقف والمثقف غيرالمتعلم.
> 
> من وجهة النظري المثقف غير المتعلم لأنو يحل المشاكل متل ما نحكي 
> 
> بالعقل اما تاني بالعكس تماما بس مين بزمان هاد تقبل بشاب غير 
> متعلم


 
 
نعم .. تطغى علينا صبغة المظاهر الخدّاعة والكاذبة ، لتزيل بريق كل أمل او نجاح ..


ارجو من الله التوفيق والسداد للجميع .. وان يُصلح حالنا وحال اهلينا وان يرشدنا جميعا الى طريق الصواب ..


شكرا لمرورك اختي الكريمة ولكِ مني اجمل تحية  :Eh S(7):

----------


## دموع الورد

اعتقد ان الانسان يختلف من خلال المعامله ...!
فأنا قبل فتره كنت ارفض تماما فكرة ان ارتبط بشخص غير متعلم
ولكن قُلبت معي الموازين ... علمت جيدا بأن الانسان المتعلم ليس بالضروره ان يكون مثقف
او متفهم ...فالواقع يتكلم غير ذلك يوجد من الناس الكثير التي عقولهم مثمره للغايه ولكن
الفرصه لم تسمح له بالتعليم ....
عامل الانسان اولا ثم احكم عليهم

شكرا جزيلا لموضوعك اخي

----------


## The Gentle Man

اشكرك على الموضوع 


آباءنا اصبحو لا يهتمون الا بالشاب المتعلم 
لاعتقادهم ان الشهاده هي سلاح بيد الرجل ليتوظف


ولكن الواقع يرينا ان المثقف اي الشخص العادي هو من يمتلك المال ويستطيع ان يتزوج 


نظرتنا للمتعلم هي نظرة عز وكرامه لابنتنا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اعتقد ان الانسان يختلف من خلال المعامله ...!
> فأنا قبل فتره كنت ارفض تماما فكرة ان ارتبط بشخص غير متعلم
> ولكن قُلبت معي الموازين ... علمت جيدا بأن الانسان المتعلم ليس بالضروره ان يكون مثقف
> او متفهم ...فالواقع يتكلم غير ذلك يوجد من الناس الكثير التي عقولهم مثمره للغايه ولكن
> الفرصه لم تسمح له بالتعليم ....
> عامل الانسان اولا ثم احكم عليهم
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لموضوعك اخي


 

 
شكرا لمداخلتك الراقية اخي الكريمة .. بالفعل كثيرون من يُظلمون ولأسبابهم الخاصة لا يكملون تعليمهم رغم ذكائهم وبديهتهم ، فهؤلاء ظلمهم الزمان والمكان .. بالمقابل هناك الكثير ممن يعتلون اعلى المناصب في الكوادر التعليمية ولا يدركون اولويات الحياة ولا يعرفون كيف يُديرون دفة الأمور وحتى في ابسط احوالها!

صدقتِ "عامل الإنسان .. ثم احكم عليه" ودعيني ازيد "وكن منصفا" ..


شكرا لتواجدك العطِر  :Eh S(7):

----------

